
Ask HN: What is the oldest code in production that you still use? - thellimist
I defined &quot;oldest&quot; as code which hasn&#x27;t been updated&#x2F;maintained since.
======
thorin
I started work in 1998, first thing I worked on was part of the Bank of
England regulatory reporting software used by 100s of banks. I'm pretty sure
some of that will still be in use.

The next thing I worked on was for British Gas for one of their core
processes. I changed at least 100 screens and rewrote their daily batch
process. I just heard that's still going and unlikely to have changed.

Both systems originated from early 1990s

~~~
chelseaz80
Hi I like what you have to say thorin. If possible could you email me @
smoochsalon@gmail.com

------
giantg2
Our company has COBOL that's from the 80's. There's some Java batch stuff and
Oracle SPs that I worked on 7-8 years ago that are still in use.

